# L28 CFM AT IDLE



## EZDUZIT (Dec 28, 2004)

Does anyone here know how many CFM's a L28 pulls at idle M/T. My brother and I are trying to get his Holley 390 set up, we need to know this to get the right powervalve. It has a 8.5 in it right now which is too much, That means it would have to be pulling 17 CFM at idle! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I doubt any of us is gonna know that right off the top of our heads. There's probably a simple equation somewhere to determine this, but I personally have no idea. A lot of it is going to depend on your altitude and volumetric efficiency at idle.


----------



## EZDUZIT (Dec 28, 2004)

Heck I'm having a hard time finding someone that has a flow meter for a carb. I,ve got friends with the webber flow meters but not standard carb meters? I'll keep trying thanks.


----------

